# BMW nuovo car sponsor?



## ibracadabra9 (30 Marzo 2021)

Nuovo sponsor in arrivo e finalmente sembra essere il car sponsor assente dai tempi di Audi.

Un nuovo video postato sui canali social del Milan ha come soggetto una misteriosa macchina che gli utenti hanno subito riconosciuto essere una BMW.

L'annuncio domani 31/3.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Devil man (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


>



non ci vuole molto a capire che è una bmw


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nuovo sponsor in arrivo e finalmente sembra essere il car sponsor assente dai tempi di Audi.
> 
> Un nuovo video postato sui canali social del Milan ha come soggetto una misteriosa macchina che gli utenti hanno subito riconosciuto essere una BMW.
> 
> L'annuncio domani 31/3.



Proprio ora che meccanica ed elettronica sono peggiori di quelli della panda sisley  beh almeno porteranno soldi, voglio sperare


----------



## Devil man (30 Marzo 2021)

finalmente Gazidis... finalmente... uno sponsor di nota immagine!!! ora vediamo a quanto ammonta l'accordo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Proprio ora che meccanica ed elettronica sono peggiori di quelli della panda sisley  beh almeno porteranno soldi, voglio sperare



e vedi te


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Proprio ora che meccanica ed elettronica sono peggiori di quelli della panda sisley  beh almeno porteranno soldi, voglio sperare



riuscireste a lamentarvi pure portassero Ferrari.


----------



## bmb (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nuovo sponsor in arrivo e finalmente sembra essere il car sponsor assente dai tempi di Audi.
> 
> Un nuovo video postato sui canali social del Milan ha come soggetto una misteriosa macchina che gli utenti hanno subito riconosciuto essere una BMW.
> 
> L'annuncio domani 31/3.



Bella presa. Certo che il top nel mondo in questo momento è MB. Pochi cavoli.


----------



## kipstar (30 Marzo 2021)

va bene qualsiasi marca a mio avviso....basta che porti tanti dindini!


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> riuscireste a lamentarvi pure portassero Ferrari.



Ma va, mica mi lamentavo  constatavo solo che dopo decenni di ottime auto la bmw ha cominciato a fare macchine con diversi problemi e di "scarsa" qualità (per quella fascia di auto). Poi oh, le devono guidare i calciatori, io son ridotto ad andarmene in bici


----------



## Swaitak (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nuovo sponsor in arrivo e finalmente sembra essere il car sponsor assente dai tempi di Audi.
> 
> Un nuovo video postato sui canali social del Milan ha come soggetto una misteriosa macchina che gli utenti hanno subito riconosciuto essere una BMW.
> 
> L'annuncio domani 31/3.



ora si che ci siamo, bravi Casper Ivan e tutti i 100mila addetti agli sponsor


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nuovo sponsor in arrivo e finalmente sembra essere il car sponsor assente dai tempi di Audi.
> 
> Un nuovo video postato sui canali social del Milan ha come soggetto una misteriosa macchina che gli utenti hanno subito riconosciuto essere una BMW.
> 
> L'annuncio domani 31/3.



Non male, anche se mi intrigava il gruppo Kia paventato un annetto fa.


----------



## wildfrank (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nuovo sponsor in arrivo e finalmente sembra essere il car sponsor assente dai tempi di Audi.
> 
> Un nuovo video postato sui canali social del Milan ha come soggetto una misteriosa macchina che gli utenti hanno subito riconosciuto essere una BMW.
> 
> L'annuncio domani 31/3.



Peccato, io speravo Great Wall.


----------



## Devil man (30 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non male, anche se mi intrigava il gruppo Kia paventato un annetto fa.



la Kia produce ottime macchine qualità prezzo ma il logo della kia..cristo è penoso...


----------



## Alerossonero69 (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> riuscireste a lamentarvi pure portassero Ferrari.



Per forza, significa che siamo succursale della Juve


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Marzo 2021)

wow che bella notizia!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nuovo sponsor in arrivo e finalmente sembra essere il car sponsor assente dai tempi di Audi.
> 
> Un nuovo video postato sui canali social del Milan ha come soggetto una misteriosa macchina che gli utenti hanno subito riconosciuto essere una BMW.
> 
> L'annuncio domani 31/3.



L'auto del video con ogni probabilità la M3, direi che si tratta proprio di BMW.
Gran colpo a livello di prestigio, ma ovviamente l'importante è che paghino bene.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Marzo 2021)

Gazidis lato sponsor ed espansione del marchio sta facendo un ottimo lavoro.

Ricordiamoci sempre che come società eravamo fermi a 10 anni fa.


----------



## Giangy (30 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Nuovo sponsor in arrivo e finalmente sembra essere il car sponsor assente dai tempi di Audi.
> 
> Un nuovo video postato sui canali social del Milan ha come soggetto una misteriosa macchina che gli utenti hanno subito riconosciuto essere una BMW.
> 
> L'annuncio domani 31/3.



Finalmente il car sponsor. Era da Audi dal 2014/15 circa che non c'era più traccia.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Marzo 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> la Kia produce ottime macchine qualità prezzo ma il logo della kia..cristo è penoso...



Chiedilo alla NBA se é penoso


----------



## overlord (30 Marzo 2021)

Tanta roba. 4 spanne sopra audi come marchio mondiale. Vediamo se pagano bene...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Marzo 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Tanta roba. 4 spanne sopra audi come marchio mondiale. Vediamo se pagano bene...



Spe in che senso? Io da profano ho sempre preferito Audi tra i marchi tedeschi  almeno per quanto riguarda il lato estetico delle auto.

La Porsche non la calcolo perché è comunque un marchio di lusso.


----------



## overlord (30 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Spe in che senso? Io da profano ho sempre preferito Audi tra i marchi tedeschi  almeno per quanto riguarda il lato estetico delle auto.



Lascia stare il gusto personale. Il valore del marchio è un'altra cosa. BMW sta nei primi 100 al mondo...Audi nettamente sotto.

Edit: ''best global Brands 2020'' 
MB 8
BMW 11
Audi 44


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Proprio ora che meccanica ed elettronica sono peggiori di quelli della panda sisley  beh almeno porteranno soldi, voglio sperare


OT
Non sono informato sulle BMW del 2021 (non me le posso permettere :lol), perchè dici questo?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Marzo 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Lascia stare il gusto personale. Il valore del marchio è un'altra cosa. BMW sta nei primi 100 al mondo...Audi nettamente sotto.
> 
> Edit: ''best global Brands 2020''
> MB 8
> ...



Ottimo allora, buono a sapersi.
Poi si di base Mercedes e BMW almeno qui dalle mie parti sono sempre stati i marchi più in voga sin da quando ero bambino, l'audi era sempre un po' più di nicchia


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> OT
> Non sono informato sulle BMW del 2021 (non me le posso permettere :lol), perchè dici questo?



Più che altro era una battuta, ma devo aver ferito qualcuno, la fede automobilistica é un po' come quella calcistica . 
Ho sentito di diversi problemi a catena di distribuzione e con diverse al cambio automatico nei modelli più recenti, un po' come la Mercedes. Mi ha stupito perché le ho sempre considerate eccellenze di affidabilità. Pensa che ho visto un ex cliente bmwista convintissimo un giorno arrivare con la Giulia e son rimasto basito 
Poi personalmente non ne ho mai avute, un amico aveva la 320 coupe del 2001 (se non ricordo male) ed era una signora auto, ha avuto solo un problema con il turbo proprio poco prima di cambiarla, ma quasi a 250000 km.
Dei modelli di quest'anno sinceramente so davvero poco, magari han risolto.

Fine OT


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> la Kia produce ottime macchine qualità prezzo ma il logo della kia..cristo è penoso...



e vallo a dire in NBA . 

Comunque hanno cambiato logo un paio di mesi fa, e lanciato la nuova serie di auto elettriche con le quali spazzeranno via tutti.


----------



## Milo (30 Marzo 2021)

Sono un appassionato di auto, è sicuramente una bmw, si nota il doppio rene, simbolo della bmw presente in ogni propria auto.

Io sinceramente preferisco alfa e audi, soprattutto dopo la pazza scelta di ingrandire il doppio rene sulla nuova serie 4 ed M3 che la rende orribile.







Detto questo è indiscutibilmente un marchio prestigioso, che porterà sicuramente introiti ma soprattutto una gran bella immagine per il club.

Ottimo lavoro!


----------



## Milo (30 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e vallo a dire in NBA .
> 
> Comunque hanno cambiato logo un paio di mesi fa, e lanciato la nuova serie di auto elettriche con le quali spazzeranno via tutti.



Ehm.... nah, non sono ancora a livello di tesla, solo la i8 è veramente bella e fuori da tutti gli schemi.

Ma tesla costa meno ed ha quasi il doppio di autonomia.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Marzo 2021)

Conta solo quanti dindini portano....
Ad ogni modo è un primo passo.

Ne abbiamo di strada da fare, non solo con le auto aziendali, manca un mondo a livello marketing/vendite da implementare per arrivare ai livelli delle big europee. Non ultimo il settore abbigliamento, dove il napoli ad esempio ha una linea che stravende su Amazon (noi no), o a quello del training (divise inter degli allenamenti firmate suning) o a mille altri, come le valigie per quando vai in trasferta o altro.


----------

